

Shouryya Ray solves 300-year-old mathematical riddle posed by Sir Isaac Newton  - espeed
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/german-teen-shouryya-ray-solves-300-year-old-mathematical-riddle-posed-by-sir-isaac-newton/story-e6frfkui-1226368490521

======
jblow
Does anyone have a link to the actual solution? It must be a pretty small
equation. Searching around I am unable to find anything -- a testament to how
useless Internet news is.

~~~
xelfer
I found this discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u7551/teen_solves...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/u7551/teen_solves_newtons_300yearold_riddle_an/c4sxd91)

------
rsanchez1
I wonder how many times this story can be posted in one day.

